

Chrome Extension to Block MG Siegler’s stupid posts on TechCrunch - webmonks
http://sunilz.com/2012/04/24/chrome-extension-to-block-mg-sieglers-stupid-posts-on-techcrunch/

======
srinihacks
Great. Can I use it to block anything I don't want. How do you tell a layman
what it is for and how to make use of it.

~~~
webmonks
Nope. You cannot block anything. This extension has been specifically
developed to block MG's posts on TechCrunch. So its for TechCrunch lovers who
don't like MG's posts... Based on feedback/suggestions, I might add more
features/blogs in the future. Lemme know what else you would like to see... :)

------
umashankardas
Awesome stuff. about time :)

